# Here I go again!



## CLPgold (Apr 7, 2002)

Well, I had an awesome time at the comp. and met some absolutely wonderful people, especially w8.  Finally!  She is definitely super cute.

Although I didn't place, I am far from discouraged.  I am very excited to do the April 27th show.  The photographer for the WNSO shows however really seemed to like me and pulled me aside before I left.  He wants to set up a test shoot and try to get me in some magz and get me some exposure.  That's pretty much my ultimate goal.  To hook up with a supplement company or some sponsors and endorse products.  I have 4 kids to feed.  I need to make more money.  Plus it's just gosh darn fun 

So, here I go again.  I am going to more disciplined with my diet.  I really lost it the last 3 weeks and did some really bad binging.  Which sucks cuz I'd been doing so well starting 2 days before Christmas.  My physique wasn't too bad considering LOL.  Not to mention the unhuman binge I did on Friday night before the comp.  I just lost total control and drank a s***load of beer and ate everything in sight.

 

I'm usually so darned in control.  Oh well.  I'm young and life is too short to worry.  Gotta have me some fun!

Soooooo, here I go again.  It's 11:30pm and I need to get my butt to bed soon cuz I gotta be at work for 6:d0am.  But, can you kids take a wild guess as to what I'm up to right now LMAO.  YES, I'm drinking my fave beverage. BEER  

I will start posting tomorrow.  I still have to call Compaq to and get them to give me a new keyboard.  This one just bites.


----------



## kuso (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey there, saw you smiling face in one of w8`s pics....looked great as usual. 

Sounds like getting hooked up for some photo shoots is some good motivation for you to keep control the few days before the next comp. LOL

Good luck, you know where are behind you. ( well, I wish I was anyway  )


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi CLP! I will not pornalize this thread as kuso did. I mean, it's only got two posts... 

Looking forward to hearing all about your training and diet...it's always so interesting and unique (the diet, that is).

Good luck!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 8, 2002)

LMAO kuso you are too sweet.  

Hello Miss LeDix  

Sleep:  1 1/2 hr.  Yes I am a major jackass.  Drank my friggin a$$ off til 4:00am and had to be up at 5:30am.  But I did it.  I'm still alive.  LOL

Did 1/2hr. cardio on the elliptical on an empty stomach at 6:00am.  Had 5cps. water.  Trained a couple clients.  

I'm home now getting the kids ready for school.  Then I have to be back at the gym by 10:00am to train with my partner, then train some more clients.

8:30am
2cooked egg whites, 1 whole, 1/8tsp.sea salt
1/2cp oatmeal w/1tbsp. raw sunflower seeds and 4 strawberries
1/2cp. 1%cottage cheese
1tsp.flax oil, 4tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1iron
4cp. water

Poop didn't get a chance to eat again for 5hr.  squeezed in about 4cp of water at work though.

1:30pm
1 heaping bowl raw veggie salad:  bean sprouts, snow peas, carrots, brocoli, cauliflower
3harboiled egg whites, 1whole chopped on salad
2 1/2tbsp.homemade Japanese vinagrette: organic 5blend oil, rice vinegar, soy sauce, sesame seeds
4cp water

4:30pm
same as above, but half the amount
plus 5cp of water

Drank another 4cp at the gym doing cardio and finishing my workout.

8:30pm
1myoplex meal replacement (got it at the comp LOL)
1 1/2cp 1%cottage cheese
1tbsp.raw sunflower seeds
1cp green grapes
1tsp.flax oil, 4tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1vitC, 1vitE, 1CoQ10
6cp water
I kind of overate, but it was either stuff cottage cheese and grapes down my throat, or binge on forbidden foods 

11:00pm
Well, I lost it.  LMAO at me being such a jackass again.  BUT!!!  I did eat good food!
5oz roast beef w/sea salt and Montreal Steak Spice
4oz baked chicken w/skin sea salt and Montreal Chicken and Rib Spice
1/2cp yams w/sea salt
1cp diced baked potato w/1/2tsp butter, sea salt and 1 1/2cp 1%cottage cheese
2 1/2cp scrambled whole eggs w/1/2tsp butter, sea salt, Monteray Jack Cheese and green onions
2 bananas, 10 strawberries sliced up and mixed with 2 1/2cp  Astro Natural Rasberry Yogourt
8cp water
I was so full, my stomach looked 6months preggo   

Somebody help me please!

Super Hottie #1 is just like me with food.  He told me his Sunday breakfast.  Gosh darn that boy can out eat me.  Ripley's needs a call.....


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 8, 2002)

Chest and Tris

Bench Press
12reps x 4sets x 115lb

Dips on Gravitron
12reps x 4sets x 40lb

Incline DB Press
12reps x 4sets x 40lb

Tricep Overhead Extension with Rope
15reps x 4sets x 75lb

DB Flyes Lying Flat
12reps x 4sets x 40lb

Tricep Pressdown with Bar
12reps x 4sets x 80lb

Cable Crossovers
12reps x 1set x 35lb
12reps x 3sets x 40lb

1hr. cycling class

20min. stretching
15.min. talking to Super Hottie #1


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 9, 2002)

Sleep:  5 1/2hr    I'm really not all that tired though.  Probably all the food/fuel I ingested last night.

Already drank about 8cp water through the night and first thing in the morning.

I've already been up and at the gym for a bit.  Did 1/2 hr. moderate-high intensity jog on the treadmill.  Trained a couple clients.  Got the kids off to school.  Now I'm posting and surfing, then gotta get back to work by 10:30.  I'll squeeze in a bit of my weight training workout between 12:00-1:00pm.  Then the daycare closes so me and sweet pea gotta vamoose outta there.

I'm back at the gym from 4:00-9:00pm training clients, finishing my workout, abs, stretch and hopefully 1hr. of cardio again.  And the usual weekly staff meeting.  Yipppeeeeeeeeeeee.....

8:30am
1/2cp 1%cottage cheese
1/2cp oatmeal w/4strawberries and 1/2tbsp.raw sunflower seeds
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1mutli, 1cal/mag
4cp water

Gonna go drink some more again.  The more I drink, the more dehydrated and dry mouth I seem to get.

11:30am
2hardboiled egg whites, 1whole ( I had 4 eggs but one dropped in the garbage while I was peeling it)
1/2 small MacIntosh apple
6cp water - did a workout right after eating and just kept hitting the water fountain

2:30pm
2cp raw veggie salad (same as yesterday)
2tbsp. homemade Japanese vinagrette
1 can tuna on top
4cp water

6:30pm
1protein bar - Solid Protein's Choc.Chip Cookie Dough  
They Rock 
Went through another 7cp water

9:30pm
3 1/2oz. chicken breast
4oz. roast beef
1/2cp. yams  
All of the above had sea salt sprinkled on.
8 strawberries    Needed a sweet tooth fix
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1vitC, 1vitE, 1CoQ10
4cp water

I just keep chugging it.  I usually wake up 2-3x during the night to of course pee (and let my little doggie out), and I chug even more agua.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 9, 2002)

Hey girl! I see that you must pee all the time just like I do!  I keep trying to time it so that I don't have to wake up during the night to go to the bathroom, but I haven't been able to perfect the system yet. Yesterday I stopped drinking 45 minutes before bed and still woke up! Oh well! 

I wonder why you still feel dehydrated after drinking so much?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 9, 2002)

try putting a little lemon in the water. They say that helps to cut the thirst a bit. 

Lookin great clp. Wish I could drink that much beer and not gain weight.  But hey it's workin for you to not have to quit so go for it, enjoy.


----------



## irontime (Apr 9, 2002)

Damn straights I credit most of my achievements to beer. It's good to see another person on here with their head on right. Way to go CLP


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanks IT.    I do love beer!

Back and Bi's

Iso Lateral Front Lat Pulldown
12reps x 4sets x 90lb

EZ Bar Bicep Curl
12reps x 4sets x 50lb

Gravitron Chin Up - Close Grip
12reps x 4sets x 50lb

Preacher Curl w/BB
12reps x 4sets x 40lb

Iso Lateral Behind the Neck Pulldown
12reps x 4sets x 130lb

Hammer Curls w/DB 
12reps x 4sets x 20lb each

Back/Rear Delt Flye - Life Fitness machine
12reps x 4sets x 50lb

3 different ab exercises x 3sets

Will finish another cardio session and stretch tonight, and see Super Hottie #1


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> I wonder why you still feel dehydrated after drinking so much?



Drinking lots of water will dry your skin out. Consuming healthy oils such as flax will help!


...and I can attest to the amt of food she must have eaten the night before....she just kept telling us about it...making us hungrier and hungrier


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Drinking lots of water will dry your skin out. Consuming healthy oils such as flax will help!



thanks w8, that explains it, gonna have to start takin flax.


----------



## irontime (Apr 9, 2002)

You should start doing comercials W8;
(In a really high feminine voice W8 starts talking)
"When i'm in competition I have to drink lot's of water. But that can leave my skin dry and flaky looking. That's why I take UDO's Flaxseed oil. For perfect looking skin, on and off the stage" 


Don't hit me


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> Don't hit me




 That's funny! *smack* <---that was just because.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 9, 2002)

LMAO  

I take flax oil twice a day.  It's very addictive tasting.  I also use that organic 5 blend oil when I  make my dressings.

Nothing can dry out the skin on this mug.  My skin is so oily.  I had the worst acne as a teenager up until I was 27  

You can't tell though.  My skin is really nice now.  I use both ProActiv and a new product in Canada called Luciderm.  They're  both very expensive, but they work.  It's worth it to have clear, healthy looking skin.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 9, 2002)

Mmm Mmm

Super Hottie #1 came and finished running with me on my last 30min. on the treadmill.  Did a full 60min. jog on the thing.  On top of the 30min. on an empty stomache this morning.  Then SH#1 wanted to go for 30min. on the elliptical.  Could I say no???  Hell no!!!

Then....I stretched for about 20min. whilst he did hyperextensions.  His ass (can I use that word w8 without being in trouble?) and hammies were in fine form.   

Then....we did some serious abs, on top of the ab workout I did this morning.

Gonna go salsaing tomorrow night at the club.  They have a live salsa band and Super Hottie #1 can DANCE!  Oh yummi can he ever!  I will try not to drink.  And he doesn't drink so that might help.  MAYBE> NOT LMAO!  OK OK I will desperately try.  Or at least have 6 or less.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 10, 2002)

Sleep:  5 1/2hr  grrrrr

Drank 4cp of water throughout the night.

6:30am
1/2cp. 1%cottage cheese
3cp water

8:30am
1/2cp. 1%cottage cheese
1/2cp. oatmeal w/4sliced strawberries and 1tbsp.raw sunflower seeds
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp. apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi
5cp water

I already have to pee real bad LOL.

11:30am
3hardboiled egg whites, 1 whole
1small MacIntosh
6cp water 

2:30pm
1Designer Whey bar - Perfect ABsberry
1Pure Protein bar - Chocolate S'Mores

3:30pm
2/3Soy Protein bar - Caramel Crunch
4oz chicken
5cp water
1vitC, 1vitE, 1CoQ10

I was craving protein bars, and on the road, so I had no choice!  I swear!    After chugging water though I was OK and the cravings stopped.

6:30pm
3/4cp 1%cottage cheese
4 1/2oz. roast beef
5cp water

9:30pm
4oz.roast beef
3oz. chicken
1/2cp yams
5cp water

Went out to the club.  Chugged back 1z0. beers.  Yummi!

4:00am  Had to eat hehe
3/4cp 1%cottage cheese
5oz chicken
10strawberries
1banana
4cp water


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 10, 2002)

Oh BTW Super Hottie #1 is also doing the Fitness Model Search on the 27th.  Yummi!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 10, 2002)

1hr. Bodystep class

Legs, Shoulders and Calves

Hack Squats
15reps x 4sets x 180lb

Calf Raises on Hack Squat Machine
15reps x 4sets x 180lb

Life Fitness Leg Press
15reps x 4sets x 420lb  OUCH

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
15reps x 4sets x 90lb  

Seated Calf Raise
12reps x 4sets x 90lb

Lateral Raise DB
12reps x 4sets x 12.5lb each

Hammer Strength Leg Extension
12reps x 4sets x 50lb - this machine just kills!  I can do 180lb on the Life Fitness

Hammer Strength Leg Curl
12reps x 4sets x 65lb

Single Standing Calf Raise w/DB in hand
12reps x 4sets x 25lb

Front Shoulder Raise using cables and bar
12reps x 4sets x 25lb

I'm going to do some more legs tonight: Deadlifts, inner and outer thigh and single leg extensions.  

Also some more cardio and a good stretch.

Then....going out to salsa whoooooooooooooo!


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

I'm sorry, did you say that this guy does NOT drink? That is the first warning sign. Run now girl, a guy that won't crack a beer with you has some emotional problems to work out


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 11, 2002)

I'll work on his drinking habit IT.  Hahahahahaha.  I did drink quite a bit last night.  

A very nice gentleman tried to teach me to salsa, but by the time I stepped on the dance floor I was too hammered to follow his lead.  LMAO.  So, thursday and friday nights from 9:00-10:00pm there are salsa lessons at a studio in town here.  Me and a friend from work are gonna go learn.

Last night was a blast.  Had a good time 

I trained a co worker yesterday so finished off a bit more on my leg workout:

Safety Squat
12reps x 1set x 75lb  baby stuff LOL
12reps x 1set x 165lb
12reps x 1set x 255lb

Stationary Lunges with DB
12reps x 3sets x 15lb each

Hyperextensions - squeeeeeeze those glutes and hammies 
12reps x 3sets x 25lb plate

My legs feel hard today, but not sore really, just fatigued.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 11, 2002)

Sleep:  Gosh darnit why do I keep doing this to myself.  Can you die from lack of sleep?  I'm on my way for sure then.  4hr.

8:30am
3cooked egg whites, 1whole
1/2cp. cream o'wheat with 4sliced strawberries and 1 1/2tbsp.raw sunflower seeds
1tsp.flax oil, 4tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi
5cp water

12:00pm - pre workout meal
1BioProtein Cookies n 'Cream bar 
1Solid Protein Choc.Chip Cookie Dough bar
These 2 bars are very yummi, have a high protein content, low fat and low carb.  I've read all the labels over and over and I think these 2 are the best ratio wise.
4cp water

2:00pm - post workout meal
5 1/2oz.chicken w/skin - I was gonna take it off, really, but...it tasted so good 
1/4cp yams w/1/8tsp.sea salt
1/2banana w/3strawberries
1vitC, 1vitE, 1CoQ10
4cp water

K, I really lost it on the protein bar thing today.  I will consider today my last cheat day til the 27th  LOL.  JACKASS is me!  But hey, I did end up trying out a tonne of different kinds today, and picked out my faves.  That way, when in super desperate need, I won't reach for a yucky one.    There's always a rainbow at the end of CLP's dillemmas.  

6:00pm
2protein bars

8:00pm
1 3/4protein bars

9:30pm
3 1/2protein bars
1/2lb roasted peanuts in shell
and 3cp skim milk  WTF?  I NEVER drink milk.  It tasted real good with the peanuts and bars though.
Also drank about another 10cp water.

I think I ingested almost 300gm of protein today.

I'm making roast pork and some chicken thighs right now.  They smell so yummy.  I'm sure I'll do some taste testing when they're done.

10:30pm
I did taste test.
4oz. chicken 
5 1/2oz roast pork
Gonna chug some more water and go to bed.  Gotta be at work at 6:00am.  Yes, argh another night of maybe 6hr of sleep.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey CLP! 

Glad to see you here! Looking great! Always enjoy to read your journal!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey you.  Thankx, I'm glad you enjoy LOL.  

Chest and Tris - my training partner is in Cancun still for a few days    and I trained from 12-1:30pm and the gym is dead and there were no hotties to motivate me.  Super bummer man!  But I put in a semi stellar workout.  It sure hurt.  I was really fatigued.  Hmmmmm.....

Bench Press
12reps x 4sets x 115lb

Dips on Gravitron
12reps x 4sets x 40lb

Incline Chest Press w/DB
12reps x 4sets x 40lb each

Tricep Overhead Extension w/Rope on cables
12reps x 2sets x 75lb
15reps x 2sets x 75lb

Flat Chest Flye w/DB
12reps x 4sets x 40lb each

Tricep Pressdown w/Bar on cables
12reps x 4sets x 85lb

Cable Crossovers
12reps x 4sets x 40lb

I'm going to do abs, cardio and stretch tonight.

Super hottie #1 was just leaving as I got to work.  He might come back later tonight to do cardio with me.    He has to work though, so hopefully he can squeeze it in.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> His ass (can I use that word w8 without being in trouble?) and hammies were in fine form.



Please do...us girls like hearing about hotties asses


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks w8  

He looks extremely good naked too......oops typing out loud.....

You'll see him April 27th......


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 12, 2002)

Sleep:  5 1/2hr.  OK, I am officially exhausted.  I'm done work at 11:30am then I'll catch the noon Bodystep class.  Then I'm coming home for a long nap.

6:00am
Did 20min. cardio on empty stomach
3cp water
Drank 2cp during the night

8:30am
4cooked egg whites
1/2cp. cream o'wheat w/4strawberries
Small handful of roasted peanuts in shell
1tsp.flax oil, 4tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag
4cp water

11:30am
4hardboiled egg whites
1banana
4cp water

12:30-1:30pm 
Chowed down on about a lb. of roasted in shell peanuts again.  They're in the house.  I have to rid my house of all tempting foods by tomorrow.  If I give myself a full 2 weeks of absolutey now cheats I can lean up pretty good.  Gonna try to only drink 1-2x a week too.    That's the best I can do
4cp water

6:00pm
4oz chicken
4 1/2oz pork
4cp water

K, I'm going out now and drinking (probably a lot) so I'm not having any carbs.  I'll have enough alcohol to compensate.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey CLP, so you finally hooked up with the guy from the gym?  Sounds like your having a good time either way!

Saw a pic of you when w8 posted her pics a little while back, you were looking really good!

Good luck with the lifting and for the next show you do.

Eggs


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey CLP, so you finally hooked up with the guy from the gym?  Sounds like your having a good time either way!
> 
> Saw a pic of you when w8 posted her pics a little while back, you were looking really good!
> ...




Syt Eggs....WTF is your problem.....?????

I`ve been waiting since this thread began for you to ask for some update pic`s so I wouldn`t have to embarrass myself......Jeezus...never send a boy.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 12, 2002)

Ahhmmm, sorry about that Kuso...  

Hey CLP, any chance that you could post some pics for us?  I mean... its not the fact that we think your incredibly sexy or anything like that, we just want to offer our professional services and lend our physical training abilities to help you!  And of course Kuso and I have MAD physical trainer certifications, dont we Kuso?

 <==== Kuso

  <======= CLP

   <===== Eggs

   <====== CLP

   <======= Eggs & Kuso


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> <==== Kuso
> 
> ...




____________


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 12, 2002)

LMAO at you 2.  I unfortunately don't have any newer pics.  Just the last ones I had done in December and I'm sure you've seen em.  I scored myself a photo shoot for the first week of May.  Hopefully I can post some of them.  

Well, this novel idea I had of not drinking for 2 weeks hasn't even lasted a day.     A beautiful young hottie (24yr old) just called and wants to hook up and hit the pub this afternoon.  We partied on Wednesday too and he's pretty cool.  So, I'm gonna have a nap for a couple hours - I'm still exhausted - and then going out for some brews.  He's buying hehe.

Then...I'm going out clubbing tomorrow night with him again, and of course Super Hottie #1 (who is 24yr old also YUMMI)who will come meet me when he's done work.  Then there's this beautiful Italian guy who comes out whenever I go out dancing.  He's awesome to dance with.  Damn I like those hot young men.    But as soon as Super Hottie #1 decides he wants more, I'm his baby.

K, gotta post in the joinal and get some zzzzzzz's.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 12, 2002)

Back and Bi's

Close Grip Pullup on Gravitron
12reps x 4sets x 50lb

EZ Bar Bicep Curl
12reps x 4sets x 50lb

Iso Lateral Behind the Neck Pulldown
12reps x 4sets x 130lb

Preacher Curl w/BB
12reps x 4sets x 40lb

Bent Over Row on Smith Machine
12reps x 4sets x 85lb

Hammer Curls
12reps x 4sets x 20lb each

Rear Delt/Back Flye
12reps x 4sets x 50lb


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 13, 2002)

Drank 11 beers  

4:00am
5oz chicken
6oz roast pork
1lb peanuts - I think I actually ate more than that, but I was pretty hammered and couldn't tell
6cp water

Sleep:  4 1/2hr  of course

11:00am
4hardboiled egg whites
1/2banana
4cp water

Lots more water in between.  I peed like 6x during my workout.

4:00pm
6oz roast pork
raw veggie salad: cauliflower, brocoli, snow peas, bean sprouts
3tbsp. homemade Japanese vinagrette
handful of peanuts - thankfully they're all gone now
4cp water

Working on a beer right now, and another one all prepped to go when this one is done.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 13, 2002)

Met SH#1 at the gym at 10:00am for an hour of cardio on the treadmill.  Met up with him last night too  1:30am.  Yummi!

Legs, Calves and Shoulders

Hack Squat
12reps x 4sets x 180lb

Calf Raise on Hack Squat
12reps x 4sets x 180lb

Life Fitness Leg Press
12reps x 4sets x 420lb

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
12reps x 4sets x 90lb

Hammer Strength Leg Extension
12reps x 4sets x 50lb

Hammer Strength Leg Curl
12reps x 4sets x 65lb

Seated Calf Raise
12reps x 4sets x 90lb

Lateral Shoulder Raise DB
12reps x 4sets x 12.5lb each

Single Leg Extension on Life Fitness
12reps x 3sets x 45lb

Front Shoulder Raise w/Bar on Cables
12reps x 4sets x 25lb

Single Standing Calf Raise w/DB
12reps x 4sets x 25lb 

Single Standing Ham Curl on Cables
12reps x 2sets x 50lb
15reps x 1set x 40lb

Single Glute Extension on Cables
12reps x 2sets x 50lb
12reps x 1set x 40lb

Worked obliques today.  I only train them once every week or two.  Stretched a bit too.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2002)

Here's a good pic of you CLP...thought you might like to have it!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks w8
 

Well, it's 5:00am.  I'm just updating my log then heading to bed.  I actually don't have to work today.  It's pretty rare.  So I will sleep all day if possible.

I'm actually drinking my 14th beer right now LMAO.  I kinda want to drink more, but I really should get my a$$ to bed.

Plus:
3:30am
6oz roast pork
2CLPgold muffins
I've chugged back quite a bit of water.

Had an absolutely awesome time tonight with Super Hottie #1.  Went out and danced.  DAMN WHAT FUN!  Especially with him!  I drank like a fish, he drank bottled water   Can't wait to see him Monday...

9:00am
4cooked egg whites
1/2cp oatmeal w/4strawberries and 1 1/2tbsp.raw sunflower seeds
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag
4cp water

I was super hungry so I had to get my tired self outta bed to feed me.    Going back to bed again.  

Drank 7 beers throughout the rest of the day.  Chugged water too.

9:00pm
4 1/2oz roast pork
raw veggie salad
3tbsp. homemade Japanese vinagrette
2CLPgold muffins

Hmmm, still hungry LOL.  I know today was a bad day.  I just don't get around to eating when I'm drinking.


----------



## zombiex (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## CLPgold (Apr 14, 2002)

Back atcha


----------



## kuso (Apr 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Back atcha




LMAO!!!

He was just trying to get into the pic`s section...........I doubt he`ll be back lol


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 14, 2002)

if you drank 11 cans of beer, can we hang out one night, and just shoot the breeze..


----------



## kuso (Apr 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> just shoot the breeze..




I`ve never heard iot called that before Tank...it must be an age thing


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 14, 2002)

I drank even more last night.  It's darned tough to get drunk when you've been drinking for a couple days prior.  Haha Super Hottie #1 kept telling me to quit chugging them back so fast.  He was worried I'd get dizzy or too drunk.  NOT!  

Like the flies KUSO LMAO

Danced so long and so hard last night.  We were both drenched.  It looked like we'd just finished an hour on the treadmill at a good pace.


----------



## kuso (Apr 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> 
> 
> Like the flies KUSO LMAO




Thank you .....I think you are the first to comment on them, without calling me some sort of bad name  

RE; super hottie #1....I`ve got to say, I`m a little worried about him,......I don`t know a man alive worried about getting a beautiful babe too drunk


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 14, 2002)

ROTFLMFAO   

I was the one that kept asking him if he wanted a drink.  That boy doesn't need to get me drunk to have his way with me


----------



## Eggs (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh, I see... we dont rate pictures now do we Kuso.  And to think I've been such a loyal fan, all these years... the heart ache, the money, running the "CLP is such a Hottie" fan club... the drugs... the Labatt Blue.  Ah, well.  If I've got anything out of it, Its the Labatt.

I'll always have that.

btw, just a tip... but hottie #1 wants more.  He's just trying to be a "nice guy"  and doesnt want to seem like hes just trying to get in your pants.  What ever would you do without self esteem builders like us who just tell you the truth.   

 

Eggs


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 15, 2002)

LMAO.  Oh no SH#1 is not shy with words and what he wants. 

Example:  Sitting in his car Saturday night>
SH#1 says, " You want to get f****d"
CLP replies (with a huge grin )  "YES!!!"


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 15, 2002)

Sleep: 5hr  
Drank 5cp water throughout the night.

8:30am
5cooked egg whites
1/2cp.oatmeal w/1tbsp.raw sunflower seeds
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1vitC, 1vitE
4cp water

11:30am
5hardboiled egg whites
2cp raw brocoli and cauliflower
5cp water

2:00pm
1 1/2oz roast pork - oldest daughter left just a little bit so she wouldn't have to wash a dish grrrrrr
1can tuna on bowl of raw veggie salad (bean sprouts, cauliflower, brocoli, snow peas) w/2tbsp.homemade Japanese vinagrette
5cp water

5:30pm
4hardboiled egg whites
1 1/2cp raw brocoli and cauliflower
3cp water

7:30pm
1can tuna on bowl of raw veggie salad 
2tbsp. dressing
2tbsp. apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1vitC, 1vitE
4cp water


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 15, 2002)

Chest and Tris

Just kind of went through the workout as usual, but didn't push myself.  I know I probably could have done more weight or a few more reps.  Just didn't feel like it.  I think it's the lack of sleep.

Training partner was back today.  Yahoooooo.  I missed him 

Bench Press
12reps x 4sets x 115lb

Dips on Gravitron
12reps x 4sets x 40lb+

Incline Chest Press w/DB
12reps x 4sets x 40lb

Tricep Pressdown w/Bar on Cables
12reps x 4sets x 85lb

Flat Chest Flye w/DB
12reps x 4sets x 40lb

Skull Krusher w/Bar on Cables - I liked this exercise, never tried it before
12reps x 1set x 30lb
12reps x 1set x 40lb
12reps x 2sets x 50lb

Cable Crossovers
12reps x 4sets x 40lb

Gonna do cardio, abs and stretch tonight.

Saw SH#1 and his brother this morning.    YUM


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 15, 2002)

Did 1hr on the treadmill.

No abs or stretch.  I'm tired and have so much to do tonight.  Cooking, cleaning, laundry...and back at work at 6:30am


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve never heard iot called that before Tank...it must be an age thing


breeze=.............hmmmmmm, not gonna tell ya.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 16, 2002)

CONT' from last night

I ate probably about 15oz of meat last night before bed.  I had lean ground beef cooked with mushrooms, onions, garlic, sea salt and Montreal Steak Spice, and skinless turkey with sea salt, Italian seasoning, Montreal Chicken and Rib spice and paprika.  Just chowed big time.
Drank 8more cp of water before bed.
Drank 5cp throughout the night.

Sleep:  5 1/2hr.  I'm just dying.  I don't know how much longer I can keep going at this pace.  I had all the best intentions last night.  Then a girlfriend called long distance with a with a 2 hour time difference and kept me up late.  Then some boy called at midnight for my oldest daughter.  F***  I need some sleep.

8:00am
4cooked egg whites
1/3cp oatmeal
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi
5cp water

11:30am
1 1/2cp ground beef w/mushrooms, onions, garlic, sea salt and Montreal Steak Spice

Between work and now have drank another 8cp water.  Just chugging today.

Did 1/2hr on treadmill so far.

I'm craving everything right now.  Apple pie w/ice cream, wraps, Kentucky Fried chicken, pastries, cookies and milk, corn pops, pizza pops, cake, protein bars, cannelloni, fettuccini, lobster, baked potato w/the works, potatoe skins, chips and dip, chicken club sandwich, brownies, fruit, yogourt, chocolate, meat pies, macaroni and cheese, bologne sandwiches, keilbassa w/ cheese and crackers, cheese curds, Burger King, raisins, the list goes on.  

I need a nap right now.  Hopefully will get 1 1/2hr in before work again.

3:00pm
3hardboiled egg whites
raw brocoli and cauliflower
6cp water  I am super hungry, but the cravings are gone.

7:00pm
1ProMax Choc.Brownie Protein bar!  WOW this was good.  I was bonking really bad during my w/o and I forgot to bring food.  I've been feeling so guilty ever since that I can't eat anything else tonight.  

Been chugging so much agua I lost track.  My stomach looks like a balloon almost hehe.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 16, 2002)

1/2hr on crosstrainer.

Back and Bi's

Close Grip Pullup on Gravitron
12reps x 4sets x 50lb

EZ Bar Bicep Curl - 21's
21reps x 1set x 30lb
21reps x 3sets x 40lb

1 Arm DB Row
12reps x 1set x 30lb
12reps x 3sets x 35lb

Iso Lateral Behind The Neck Pulldown - Hammer Strength
12reps x 4sets x 130lb

Cable Bicep Curls
12reps x 1set x 65lb
12reps x 3sets x 55lb

Cable Seated Row
12reps x 4sets x 80lb

Did some very painful ab exercises with training partner.  Then did a really good stretch.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 17, 2002)

Sleep:  7hr.  

8:00am
4cooked egg whites
1/3cp oatmeal
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi

11:00am
1ProMax Caramel Crunch Protein Bar  - I had to!

2:00pm
3oz.skinless turkey
1/3cp oatmeal - don't have anything else made yet
4cp water

Did a quick 15min. high intensity on the Stepmill while the training partner had a meeting.  Gonna go for a 1/2hr jog outside when I'm done posting.  Then do another 1/2hr on the Stepmill tonight.

6:30pm
3hardboiled egg whites (one fell in the garbage again at work   )
raw brocoli and cauliflower
5cp water

9:30pm
4oz. skinless turkey
4 1/2oz. ground beef w/onions, mushrooms and garlic, sea salt, Montreal Steak Spice
I'm not having any carbs right now cuz I'm weak in willpower.  If I start I'll crave desserts and stuff.
Chugged 7cp water so far to stave off cravings.  
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1vitC, 1vitE 1iron, 1CoQ10


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 17, 2002)

Legs, Calves, Shoulders

Went for a little lighter weight today and higher reps.

Safety Squat
12reps x 1set x 165lb
15reps x 1set x 165lb
20reps x 1set x 165lb
25reps x 1set x 165lb  FATIGUE  WOW

DB Shoulder Press -Palms Facing in
15reps x 4sets x 30lb  Killer

Life Fitness Leg Extension
15reps x 4sets x 120lb

Upright Row w/EZ Bar
15reps x 4sets x 40lb

Life Fitness Seated Hamstring Curl
15reps x 4sets x 105lb

Shoulder Lateral Raise
15reps x 4sets x 10lb

Deadlifts
15reps x 4sets x 95lb

Calf Press on 45* Leg Press
15reps x 4sets x 180lb

Seated Calf Raise
12reps x 4sets x 100lb

Adductor
15reps x 4sets x 120lb

Abductor
15reps x 4sets x 70lb

Going to do Lunges, Single Ham Curl on Cables, Single Leg Extension, Calf Raise on Hack Squat, Single Calf Raises w/DB and stretch tonight w/ a co worker.  That should be it for legs.  LOL


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 17, 2002)

Did the 1/2hr. run outside.  It was awesome.  Lots of headwind and hills.    It's so hot outside too!

Did 1/2hr. on the elliptical from 7:30-8:00pm.

Finished Leg Workout
Single Ham Curls on Cables
15reps x 3sets x 40lb

Single Glutes on Cables
15reps x 3sets x 40lb

Single Leg Extension on Life Fitness
15reps x 3sets x 37.5lb

Calf Raise on Hack Squat
15reps x 3sets x 180lb


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey CLP, glad to see you got a bit more sleep last night... that 5 hr a night thing is tough!

Going to make a habit of it I hope  

Need to have a talk with this Hottie guy of yours from the gym and explain that he needs to have you in bed by 9PM.  Of course he should use all necessary measures to make sure it happens.

Cravings?  I know of this excellent Italian joint right down the street (yeah, imagine that, Italian food here...  ).  Hmmm, hot beach, good food, dancing... I'm sure you need a break from that day to day routine  

Eggs


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 18, 2002)

Sounds wonderful Eggs!  

Sleep:  6hr    but better than 5  

5cp water just before bed.

5cp water throughout the night

8:00am
4cooked egg whites
2oz turkey
1/2cp oatmeal
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1iron
4cp water

11:00am
1Choc.Fudge Brownie Protein Bar  
Had a good FA done, so it was another treat  
5cp water

2:30pm
3oz turkey
1/3cp oats
8cp water  My stomach hurts from it!

9:00pm
5oz turkey
I had to start preparing my strawberry/banana muffins to make for tomorrow so I didn't bother eating anything else with my turkey.  I knew I'd eat a tonne of strawberries, here goes...
At least 1/2lb of strawberries,  at least... and 1/2 a banana
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1vitC, 1vitE, 1CoQ10

I have chugged back so much water today I've lost track.  It should be recorded in Guiness.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 18, 2002)

Did 30min. on Stepmill at 6:00am on an empty stomach.

Chest and Tris

Me and training partner are working on lighter weights, slower reps, full ROM.

Bench Press
15reps x 4sets x 105lb

Tricep Bench Press - Slow count 4 up and down
15reps x 1set x 45lb
12reps x 1set x 65lb
10reps x 1set x 65lb
6reps x 2sets x 65lb

Incline Bench Press
10reps x 1set x 85lb
12reps x 2sets x 65lb
10reps x 1set x 65lb

Skull Krushers w/DB - Slow count 4 down and up
12reps x 1set x 15lb
10reps x 1set x 15lb
10reps x 1set x 17.5lb
8reps x 2sets x 17.5lb

45* Pec Flye w/DB
15reps x 2sets x 20lb
15reps x 2sets x 22.5lb

Had to stop for a PTS Meeting at work.  Will finish the rest of the workout later tonight.

Reverse Tricep Pressdown on Cables w/Bar - Slow 4count reps
15reps x 1set x50lb
12reps x 4sets x 55lb

Flat DB Chest Flye
15reps x 1set x 30lb
15reps x 3sets x 25lb

Reverse Crunchies Off End of Bench
20reps x 4sets

Seated Leg Raises (that chair thingy)
20reps x 1set
15reps x 3sets

Scissors (on that chair thingy again)
10reps x 4sets

Hanging Leg Raises
18reps x 1set
15reps x 2sets
20reps x 1set

40min. on Stepmill

Had an awesome stretch for 1/2hr.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 18, 2002)

Had stats done today.  I've been so good.  

Ht:  5' 5 1/2" still

Wt:  124 1/2lb.  I was up to 130lb last week from all my boozing and binging  LMAO.  BAD GIRL!!!

BF:  9%  Very happy.

Goals:  118 ripped 7%bodyfat.  I want to be close to bb comp. condition for this next Fitness Model Search.

Saw SH#1 as I was leaving the gym..   He was just coming in to w/o.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 20, 2002)

Didn't have time to post yesterday so gotta catch up today.

Yesterday

Sleep:  5 1/2hr sleep.  I am just about ready to go insane...

8:00am
4cooked egg whites
2oz.turkey
1/2cp oatmeal w/1tsp.flax oil
2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag

10:00am
2protein bars

12:00pm
1protein bar

4:00pm
2protein bars

9:00pm
2protein bars

What a day eh???  I was so busy, and had killer cravings for protein bars I just gave in.

I chugged a tonne of water too.  Is it possible that I'm drinking too much before during and after workouts and not replacing my electolytes cuz I sure am feeling 'different' with all this water?


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 20, 2002)

Did 22min. high intensity jog on treadmill on empty stomach.

Back and Bis

Reverse Close Grip Lat Pulldown
15reps x 4sets x 70lb

Bicep Curl Using Cables
12reps x 1set x 65lb
15reps x 3sets x 55lb

1Arm DB Row - Slow 4 counts
8reps x 1set x 30lb
6reps x 4sets x 35lb

EZBar Bicep Curl
21's
21reps x 4sets x 40lb
7reps bottom to 90, 7reps 90 to the top, 7 reps full ROM

Hmmm how to describe the next exercise. 
Using cables, I'm kneeling on the floor.  Hand grip is attached at the top and I'm pulling with one arm back and down.  Kind of like the motion of starting a lawn mower, but my arm is raised above my head instead of below.  Anyone know a name?  If not I will call it the 1Arm High Cable Mower  LMAO   
15reps x 4sets x 35lb
Probably could have done more weight.

Preacher Curl w/BB - Slow focusing on technique and full ROM
15reps x 4sets x 40lb

Bent Over Rear Delt Flye
15reps x 4sets x 10lb

60min. stepmill in the evening.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 20, 2002)

Sleep:  8hr.    Gonna get at least another 8 tonight for sure.   

1:00pm
4cooked egg whites
2oz. turkey
1/2cp oatmeal
2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi

4:00pm
1protein bar

7:30pm
4oz.turkey

9:00pm
1cp oatmeal, 4strawberries, 1banana

I know not the best day today.  I so wanted to binge. 

I'm also just finishing off my 7th beer.  Bought a 24case today.  Couldn't help it.  One of the guys that works at The Beer Store actually came into my work today while I was working out ROTFLMFAO and asked what time I'd be in tonight cuz he was off at 7:00pm.  OMG am I an alcoholic.  LMAO.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 20, 2002)

Last leg day til comp!!!

Legs, Calves and Shoulders

Safety Squat
20reps x 4sets x 115lb

DB Shoulder Press - Palms Facing In
15reps x 4sets x 25lb

Stationary Lunges on Smith Machine - Slow 4count up and 4 down
5reps x5sets x 165lb

Seated Calf Raise
12reps x 4sets x 90lb

Lateral Shoulder Raise w/DB
15reps x 4sets x 10lb

Life Fitness Leg Extension
15reps x 4sets x 90lb

Life Fitness Leg Curl
15reps x 4sets x 90lb

Standing Calf Raise, Single Leg w/DB
12reps x 2sets x 20lb  - I ended up talking to someone and forgot to do the other 2 sets   

Calf Raise on Hack Squat
15reps x 4sets x 180lb

Upright Row w/EZ Bar
15reps x 4sets x 40lb

Single Leg Extension on Life Fitness
15reps x 3sets x 37.5lb

Single Standing Ham Curls on Cables
15reps x 3sets x 40lb

Single Glutes on Cables
15reps x 3sets x 30lb

Deadlifts - Slow 4count up and 4 down
5reps x 4sets x 135lb

Inner Thigh Machine
15reps x 1set x 130lb
15reps x 2sets x 120lb

Outer Thigh Machine
15reps x 3sets x 70lb

I was quite tired after this w/o so I didn't bother doing abs or cardio. 

I am making tomorrow a day of rest.  Not really though since I'll be cleaning and cooking (and drinking) non stop all day tomorrow.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 21, 2002)

Sleep:  Definitely not enough!!!

10:30am
Just cracked my first beer of the day.  Who needs food?

Total catabolic day for me today.  I'm gonna clean and cook for hours and drink a lot of beer   

I'm also checking out hotel prices in TO so I can stay there for a decent price next weekend.  I wanna stay the whole weekend and check out the Trade Show.

4:00pm
Nibbled on a bit of Chinese food that I got for my 2nd daughter's birthday.  She's 9 on Monday.  Didn't eat much at all.

11:00pm
4oz turkey

Chugging water as usual.  Can't even keep track anymore.

I drank 12 beers yesterday, and 15 today.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Sleep:  Definitely not enough!!!
> 
> 10:30am
> ...


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 21, 2002)

I'm good at blowing!
 

Did I say that out loud???  LMFAO

Yes I have been drinking steadily all day and I'm just about ready for bed now at 5:00pm.  I'm also kinda thinkin I might want to head to the gym and do 1/2hr intense cardio right now.  Tough decision.  Sleep or cardio?

Didn't get as much housecleaning and cooking done as I wanted.  Oh well.


----------



## kuso (Apr 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> I'm good at blowing!
> 
> 
> Didn't get as much ................  as I wanted.  Oh well.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 21, 2002)

Hey you!!!!!!  YEAH YOU KUSO!!!  Messin up my words!!!

You work for the media don't you???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LMFAO.  You are so lucky I'm drunk as hell right now.......


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 21, 2002)

Awwhh I wuv the wittle discovewy dude!  That wittle baby guy reminds me of my wittle huggie bear dude!!!  He's kinda at that age now.  Just a yankin and pullin at things  LMAO>


----------



## ZECH (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> I'm good at blowing!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kuso (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Hey you!!!!!!  YEAH YOU KUSO!!!  Messin up my words!!!
> 
> You work for the media don't you???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



LMAO!!

Sorry, I don`t look at it as messin up your words......more cutting through the shyt and getting down to what you really wanted to say... 

Time to run


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 22, 2002)

Sleep:  6hr
5cp water throughout the night.

8:00am
4cooked egg whites
2oz.turkey
1/2cp oatmeal
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1multi, 1iron, 1cal/mag
4cp.water

10:30am
4hardboiled egg whites
1strawberry
1med.apple
4cp.water

1:30pm
4oz.turkey
1/2cp oatmeal
1tbsp.honey
2 1/2tbsp. of muffin mixture - just the moist ingredients.  I'm making muffins and I had to taste test.  So here's what all was in those 2 1/2tbsp.
stawberries
mashed bananas
pureed apples and pears
egg whites
poppy seeds
sunflower seeds
cinammon
nutmeg
egg whites
olive/canola oil
farm honey
raw cane sugar
5cp water and working on chugging more before I go back to work.

5:30pm
4hardboiled egg whites
10small strawberries
About 1/2 protein bar throughout the next 1 1/2hr.  A nutrition store came in and set up a booth.  They were having samples!  

8:30pm
9oz.chicken breast  - I couldnt' resist

I've been nibbing here and there on my muffin mix whilst I bake.  By the time I'm done I think it will equal about 2muffins.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 22, 2002)

Kuso and dg.  It's another great day!

1/2hr on Stepmill.

Chest and Tris

Bench Press
15reps x 4sets x 105lb

Tricep Bench Press - Slow 4ct. up and down
8reps x 1set x 65lb
6reps x 2sets x 65lb
5reps x 2sets x 65lb

Incline Chest Flye
15reps x 4sets x 22.5lb

Skull Krushers w/DB - Slow 4ct. up and down
8reps x 1set x 17.5lb
6reps x 3sets x 17.5lb
5reps x 1set x 17.5lb

Flat Chest Flye
15reps x 4sets x 25lb

Reverse Grip Tricep Pressdown - Slow
15reps x 4sets x 55lb

Incline BB Chest Press
15reps x 4sets x 65lb

Gonna do a 1hr. cycling class tonight, abs and stretch.

Gotta get the kids from school and head back to work.  

Ciao for now.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 22, 2002)

> Using cables, I'm kneeling on the floor. Hand grip is attached at the top and I'm pulling with one arm back and down. Kind of like the motion of starting a lawn mower, but my arm is raised above my head instead of below. Anyone know a name?


Do you bend your trunk to work the side abs to, or is this a pure lat exercise? 
(I tried it too (very light, leg day today) and I've got the tendency to bend my trunk. 
Must be my body's accustomed to my cable-crunches too much.

You could call it the "Reverse LatMower ..."


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey Preacher!  It's strictly a lat exercise, and I love the name.  Much simpler than my wild bizzare explanation.  

K, I gotta tell y'all what the heck I put in these new muffins.  Well I was running low on everything, so I had to mix in a whole tonne of different flours and grains and stuff to make enough to add to the wet ingredients already made!  I already posted what was in that but I'll list it again:

strawberries, mashed bananas, pureed apples and pears, egg whites, olive/canola oil, farm honey, raw cane sugar, poppy seeds, sunflower seeds, cinammon and nutmeg.

Dry Ingredients:
organic unbleached flour, whole wheat flour, dark rye flour, light rye flour, organic amaranth flour, organic quinoa flour, cornmeal, 10 grain cereal, oat bran, wheat germ, oats, cracked wheat, rye and flax, sea salt, baking powder, baking soda

I just taste tested a finished one.  It's yummi!  Unfotunately I put too much sea salt in the first batch.  Not sure how I did that but I can taste it!  I fixed the other batches and they're ready to be put in the oven.  Not tonight though cuz it's already 11:00pm and I'm sooooo tired and have to be up at 5:45am.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 22, 2002)

Chatted with SH#1 tonight about the show on Saturday.  Can't wait to go!  Can't wait to see him in his 3 different outfits!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 23, 2002)

Sleep:  6hr.  F***  I'm so f****** exhausted.  I just can't win!!!

20min. jog on treadmill on empty stomache 6:00am

Drank 4cp water throughout the night.

4:00am
2mini muffins
2hardboiled egg whites

8:00am
5eggs, 2yolks
1can tuna
1/3cp oatmeal
1tsp.flax oil, 4tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1iron
6cp water already.

11:30am
3hardboiled eggs, 1yolk
6cp water

2:30pm
2mini muffins - taste testing grrrrr


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 23, 2002)

25min. Stepmill

Back and Bi's

1Arm DB Row - 4ct. slow up and down
5reps x 1set x 35lb
5reps x 4sets x 40lb

EZ Bar Bicep Curl - 21's
21reps x 4sets x 40lb

Reverse Lat Mower LOL
15reps x 4sets x 45lb

Preacher Curl w/BB
15reps x 4sets x 40lb

Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown
15reps x 4sets x 70lb

Seated Bicep Curls w/DB - 4ct. slow up and down
5reps x 5sets x 22.5lb

Bent Over Row w/DB
15reps x 4sets x 10lb

Definitely have to do abs tonight.  Gonna catch training partner's cycling class again tonight, and stretch.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 26, 2002)

Alright!!!  I am still here.  It's just been a crazy, busy, tiring week.  Other than last weekend drinking like crazy and binging some, I've been good...until last night LMAO.

Here's the deal.  It was out club anniversary party/member appreciation night.  And, well, you see, there was all this wine being served.  Now, I hate the stuff, but it was the alcoholic beverage being served and I wasn't gonna pass it up.  I did drink alot, I am feeling it a bit today.  However, I did not touch one single piece of super yummi looking chocolate, vanilla or lemon cake.  Or any veggies and dip.  Or any cheese and crackers.  

Stats today:

Weight:  122lb  Yeah.  Should be 118lb tomorrow as planned

Bodyfat:  7%  

Still carrying a little fluid around the butt area, but nothing too atrocious.  It should be pretty good tomorrow!


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

Kick some ass there CLP....you know we`re all behind you and w8....unfortunately STILL in spirit only


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW CLP!!! YOUR GONNA KICK SOME A$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

oh and W O W... 7% bodyfat....I bet you look Terrific!!! Put pics on here when u get them girlie.. good luck again


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 26, 2002)

Alright, I've been spring cleaning all day to keep out of trouble.  And my house really does need spring cleaning.  So, then on Sunday I can relax and eat and drink beer!   

I'm quite tired.  I've been tired all week.  Like exhausted.  All those nights on end of 5-6hrs is catching up big time!!!

I'm going to sleep good tonight and tomorrow night.  

I'm very excited about tomorrow.  Regardless of what happens (I never get my hopes up so I'm never disappointed), I'm going to have a great time.  Especially checking out the expo.  Can't wait!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 26, 2002)

It's 7:50pm.  I'm just washing the floors right now, then my house will be sparkling before I leave.    I should be done by 8:30pm.  Then I'm headed to the gym for a tan and to buy enormous quantities of my usual Big Red and Cherry (NOT SUGAR FREE) Trident from the dollar store.  

Then I'm having a long hot shower, then a bath.  Shaving, exfoliationg, pedicuring, manicuring, conditioning hair, lathering on Vanilla lotion from the Body Shop> that stuff is YUMMI!  Throwing on a couple coats of Pro tan and going to bed.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 26, 2002)

good luck CLP


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks RD 

Are you coming to watch the comp on Saturday?  That would be cool!

I've gone tanning, bought my gum and bottled water.  Got all my outfits and clothes organized.  Filled my gas tank.  Painted my fingernails and toenails.  Just gotta hit that shower and finish me off!  I really could use some sleep though.  I'm not going to get as much as I'd hoped.  Maybe 6-7hr.  Better than nothing.  '

And guess what kids???  I haven't had one single drop of alcohol tonight


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi kids! 

It's 2:55am and I'm back from TO, showered and ready for bed.  I did not place in the top 3  LOL.  It was very tough competition, let me tell y'all.  But as usual I had a blast.  Got a few beers in too  

Overall I was pretty happy with my condition though.  Can't wait to see some pics.  My oldest daughter took some of me this morning.  And I got a few later tonight.

My real purpose of posting at this hour is to let you all know what I binged on after the comp.  LOL

Right after the comp:
1 1/2protein bars
10 strawberries
1mini muffin - homemade healthy

In my car driving home LMAO:
1 banana
1mini yogourt
2 hardboiled eggs w/the yolk - got some shell in there too ick!!!
3mini muffins
1largeCLPgold muffin
1/2cp flavoured peanuts
3/4cp natural peanut butter
2litres of water

When I got home:
Had about 1/3 each of a Michelina's Fettucini, Chicken Tettrazini and Cheese Stuffed Tortellini.  So about 1 whole one 230gm entree.
4 1/2oz Havarti cheese
1small sesame seed bagel w/butter
POP!!! I never drink the crap.
More aqua
And about 3-4more protein bars in total.  Got a whole bunch of samples and stuff so just kind of chowed down on em.

Right now LMAO hehe:
Another glass of pop
1glass skim milk
1 banana
1/2cp natural peanut butter

That should do it.  I am bloated and tired as hell.  I don't even want any of my binge food I stored safely in the freezer.  Tomorrow I'm eating lots of fruit and crisp salads with my homemade healthy dressing.  I so don't want any junk!  Hmmmm I don't know why.  Tomorrow night's dinner will be as follows:
1 BBQ'd T-bone steak
1baked potato w/flax oil, 1%cottage cheese & green onions
salad - red and green leaf lettuce, romaine, mushrooms, tomatoes, spinach
homemade Japanese vinagrette - rice vinegar, soy sauce, sesame seeds, organic 5blend oil
I might make 1 or 2 artichokes for meself too w/butter of course

AND AT LEAST A CASE OF BEER!!!
 

Then it's time to put on some size for the MUSCLEMANIA!  I don't want to up my bodyfat too much though.  I've decided I'm sticking with the lightweights.  Maybe in a couple more years I can add enough lean mass to enter a higher weight category, but it ain't gonna be this year I don't think.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2002)

Girl the competition was unbelieveable! And you looked awesome!

...and I'm lmao @ everything you ate...those strawberries were good eh?  ...and I think you're set for protein bars for what....a year?! LOL!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2002)

Congradualtions, and btw, KUSO asked me to congradulate you too! (he had to leave until Thursday)

WTG! 


DP


----------

